# Replacement Bezel For A Vostok Amphibia



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I am seeking info on obtaining and fitting a replacement bezel for a 200m Amphibia purchased on e-bay. I now realise the one it came with (which has fallen off and been lost) wasn't even a proper Vostok bezel. The watch works well, and keeps good time, so I would like to get it properly 'dressed' again.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good old ebay!!

Welcome to the forum.....

Lots of Vostok fans here


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've never found anyone that can supply just the bezel's, I needed one and ended up bying another complete watch just for the bezel









You might find someone has a non runner that they would be able to donate but as these watches seem to be bullet proof it may take a while. keep your eyes open on the bay for a doner.

I have the same problem with vintage Timexes!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Is the bezel a simple push fit? Looking at the 'exposed' upper surface of the watch body there doesn't appear to be any thread or groove for the bezel to snap into.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes they just push on.


----------

